# ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung



## shannes (18. Juni 2012)

*ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab einen Rechner mit dem ASRock B75 Pro3-M aufgebaut und würde gernen die Lüfterdrehzahl optimieren um den Rechner leiser zu bekommen.
Wer kennt sich mit der Lüftersteuerung der ASRock-Boards aus und kann mir ein paar Tips geben?

Hab den 3pin 120mm Lüfter (Fractal Design) des Cases auf den CHA_FAN1 (4pin) gesteckt. Dieser läuft auch, jedoch zu laut. Hab mit dem Tool AXTU die Lüfter auf Level1 gestellt. Nun ist er mit der Drehzahl runter, jedoch noch zu laut. Wie kann ich nun die Drehzahl des Lüfters weiter absenken?
In meinem anderen System (Signatur) hab ich die gleichen Lüfter (schätze ich jetzt) an nem Asus-Board und lass die auf 500rpm laufen. So sind sie schön leise. Das hätte ich nun auch gern beim ASRock. Machbar?

Hauptkomponenten des Systems:
ASRock B75 Pro3-M (aktuelles BIOS 1.40)
Intel Core i3-2120
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev2
Crucial M4-128GB
Fractal Design Core 1000
Cougar A300
Win7 x64


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Warum steuerst Du die Lüfter nicht mit der beiliegenden Lüftersteuerung, klappt doch prima.


----------



## shannes (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Welche beiliegende Lüftersteuerung? Beim Core 1000 ist keine dabei und mit der Mainboard-Steuerung hab ich ja die Probleme.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Sorry, mit der Lüftersteuerung habe ich da etwas verwechselt.
Dein MB verfügt noch über einen zusätzlichen 3-PIN-Lüfteranschluß.
Einfach mal den Lüfter umstecken, danach kannst Du den über das BIOS einstellen.

Gruß


----------



## shannes (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Das ASRock-Board hat noch nen CPU_FAN2 und PWR_FAN1, beide sind 3pin. Meinst du einen von denen?

Kann ich über CHA_FAN1 keinen 3pin-Lüfter im BIOS (oder AXTU) so einstellen, dass er gut über die Spannung geregelt wird?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Entweder über CPU_FAN2 oder PWR_FAN1 regeln, das wird im BIOS aber nur mit vordefinierten Stufen klappen.
Mit CHA_FAN1 können nur 4PIN-Lüfter geregelt werden, klemmst Du dort einen 3PIN-Lüfter an, läuft der volles Rohr.
Alternativ könntest Du den Lüfter mit einem 12V/7V-Adapter an das NT hängen. Dann läuft er langsamer.


----------



## shannes (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest Du den Lüfter mit einem 12V/7V-Adapter an das NT hängen. Dann läuft er langsamer.


 Ja schon, das will ich aber eigentlich nicht. Hab doch ein schönes neues Board, welches die Steuerung beherrschen muss. Bei 3pin-Lüfter an CHA_FAN1, wird dieser schon gedrosselt, wenn ich auf Level1 stelle. Jedoch ist mir die Drehzahl immer noch zuviel.
War eigentlich der Meinung (oder zumindest dem geglaubten Wissens), dass ein 4pin-Anschluss für dei PWM-Steuerung da ist, jedoch die Steuerung über die Spannung (a la 3pin) auch beherrscht. 
Es gibt keine Chance den 3pin-Lüfter an CHA_FAN1 rühiger zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Da hast Du leider keine Chance.


----------



## shannes (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

okay, schade!
Hab den Lüfter nun auf CPU_FAN2 und dann die Steuerung auf Level1. Es ist nun deutlich leiser. Danke erstmal! So dümpelt der Lüfter mit knappen 800rpm laut hwinfo. Es wird allerdings nur ein FAN ausgelesen bzw angezeigt. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob nun beide (92er Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers und 120er Gehäuselüfter) auf 800rpm laufen. Habe meine 120er Fractal Design im anderen Case auf 500rpm bekommen. Das wäre natürlich erstrebenswert. 

Hat jmd vielleicht ne Möglichkeit parat, wie ich die zwei Lüfter an CPU_FAN1 & CPU_FAN2 differenziert auslesen kann?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Mit einem kleinen Tool namens Speedfan wäre das wohl möglich.

Download:http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,667244/Speedfan-Download-Software-Lueftersteuerung/Tools/Download/


----------



## pizzazz (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

nimm einfach einen inline spannungsreduzierer wie zb den hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Sharkoon/Adapterkabel_12V_-_9,5V/78802/?
er lässt die spannung und damit in erster näherung auch die drehzahl auf 80% abfallen, damit solltest du von den bereits erreichten 800 auf 630 1/min kommen


----------



## shannes (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*



pizzazz schrieb:


> nimm einfach einen inline spannungsreduzierer wie zb den hier:
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Sharkoon/Adapterkabel_12V_-_9,5V/78802/?
> er lässt die spannung und damit in erster näherung auch die drehzahl auf 80% abfallen, damit solltest du von den bereits erreichten 800 auf 630 1/min kommen


 danke für den Hinweis. Wolle aber nicht noch extra Equipment reinstecken. Erhoffte mir, dass das ASRock-Board das hinbekommt. Mein Asus kann das auch....


Nun hab ich mit dem AXTU (aktuele Version lt. Hersteller-HP) nochmal nachgeschaut. Damit kann man auch die Drehzahl der installierten Lüfter anzeigen lassen. Nun sehe ich, dass die 800rpm (die ich in hwinfo sehe) für den Gehäuselüfter am CPU_FAN2 gelten. 
Der 92er Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler (CPU_FAN1) dreht laut dem AXTU mit 1800rpm. AAhhhhh!!!  
Ist zwar nicht sonderlich laut (man hört ihn), aber 1800rpm müssen echt nicht sein. Die Temps der CPU sind bei 30°C.

Kann ich die Drehzahl noch über das Board in den Griff bekommen? Wenn's geht dann auch ohne Speedfan....


----------



## shannes (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Hab nun noch ein bissl gesucht. Und bei den Daten des Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev2 steht, dass der Lüfter ein Betriebsbereich mit 900rpm - 2500rpm hat. 
Diese untere Grenze von 900rpm hätte ich nun gerne im Idle des i3. Nach meinem Verständnis müsste das doch kein Problem sein, oder?

Wenn sich der Lüfter nicht so weiter runterregeln lässt, dann stellt sich die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit den Boxed-Kühler gegen den Freezer 7 getauscht zu haben. Es ging einzig um die Geräuschreduzierung...


----------



## abarus (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASRock B75 Pro3-M Lüftersteuerung*

Hi shannes, ich habe für mich eine Lösung gefunden. Wie hast du es jetzt gemacht?

Hardware:
Gehäuse: Zalman T2 mit System-Fan 92mm 3pin
Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3M
CPU-Kühler: boxed

Das Mainboard hat wie schon gesagt 2 CPU-Fan Anschlüsse und einen System-Fan Anschluss.
Wenn ich den 92mm Gehäuselüfter am System-Fan-Anschluss habe, bekomme ich ihn nicht leise, egal was ich im Bios oder über die ASRock Tuning Software einstelle.

Ich hab ihn dann an den Anschluss CPU-Fan2 gehängt und bei ASRock eXtreme Tuner die Einstellung für CPU-Fan auf Level 1. Das ist ruhig genug, weil der Rechner für meine Eltern ist .
Hast du eine Möglichkeit gefunden, über die Einstellungen die Drehzahlen noch weiter zu seken?

Grüße


----------

